# How to get rid of eyebags?



## Tonimahfud (Aug 14, 2018)

I have a bad eye area and there are bags under my eyes. It's not very dark, kinda light but still I feel it adds on to this "creepy" look. How do I get rid of them?


----------



## Deleted member 6 (Aug 14, 2018)

I want to know it as well. My eyebags are terrible


----------



## x69 (Aug 14, 2018)

I would say drink water and sleep well. I don't know any hidden tricks and this is just bp advice


----------



## Spite (Aug 14, 2018)

Go to sleep earlier and sleep for atleast 7h
Use eye cream
Infraorbital rim implants/soft tissue fillers


----------



## NoHabloIngles (Aug 14, 2018)

Spite said:


> Go to sleep earlier and sleep for atleast 7h
> Use eye cream
> Infraorbital rim implants/soft tissue fillers


----------



## Nibba (Aug 14, 2018)

Use an old wives trick that actually works tbh: 

Leave a spoon in the fridge over night
Apply to undereye area the next morning for a few mins (can't remember specifically the time frame, just Google it)


----------



## Afrikancel (Aug 14, 2018)

Did this actually work for you



Nibba said:


> Use an old wives trick that actually works tbh:
> 
> Leave a spoon in the fridge over night
> Apply to undereye area the next morning for a few mins (can't remember specifically the time frame, just Google it)


----------



## Nibba (Aug 14, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Did this actually work for you


I haven't need to use it, but my friend showed me and yeah it worked


----------



## jefferson (Aug 14, 2018)

I have had very prominent eye bags my entire life even if I am sleeping 9 hours each night, eating clean and working out (although that does make them better). It's just genetics that the skin under my eyes are thinner than most peoples. Although I would love a way to get rid of them...


----------



## VST (Aug 14, 2018)

People don't really notice dark circles under eyes ngl. 

Eyebags are worse.


----------



## xxxtentac10n (Aug 14, 2018)

If it's genetical then just live with it bro, a bit of cream or makeup and they will be gone for the duration of a party


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Aug 14, 2018)

undereye fillers


----------



## alexwillsucceed (Aug 14, 2018)

Well an obvious option to minimize them is getting plenty of rest at night. Other options include:
Applying a cold compress you make using materials you already own. Applying cold to the area can help the blood vessels constrict quickly for some temporary relief.
Also a common way to get rid of them is by applying chilled cucumber slices on your eyes for about 15 minutes. Also another option is DIY but works well for me on eye bags and especially for dark circles.
The DIY option is:
-Licorice extract
-Vitamin K crushed pill
-Aloe Vera Gel
Keep this tightly concealed in a clean jar in a cool area. I would recommend only keeping it for about a week since it doesn't contain a skincare preservative in it.
Another option is Almond oil this helps with wrinkles, dark circles, and eye bags.
(All of these are options to get rid of both eye bags and dark circles)


----------



## 11gaijin (Aug 14, 2018)

This might help you

https://www.realself.com/question/how-do-get-rid-eye-bags


----------



## swissincel (Aug 15, 2018)

alexwillsucceed said:


> Well an obvious option to minimize them is getting plenty of rest at night. Other options include:
> Applying a cold compress you make using materials you already own. Applying cold to the area can help the blood vessels constrict quickly for some temporary relief.
> Also a common way to get rid of them is by applying chilled cucumber slices on your eyes for about 15 minutes. Also another option is DIY but works well for me on eye bags and especially for dark circles.
> The DIY option is:
> ...



I dont know if this works, but is there actually anybody who is willing to do all this stuff for the rest of his life just not to have a bad undereye area? Just get orbital rim implants and fillers and you are good to go.


----------



## fendER (Aug 15, 2018)

I have dark under eyes and I’m not sure if it’s genetic for me. I stay up pretty late and don’t get that much sleep but my dad also has them but I’m guessing that’s mainly due to his tiring occupation (builder). My 3 Stacy sisters don’t have them but how can you be exhausted when you’re living life on easy mode TeeHee!


----------



## NoctisLucisCaelum (Aug 15, 2018)

Put cucumber slices in your eyes, like those foids in spas.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 15, 2018)

VST said:


> People don't really notice dark circles under eyes ngl.
> 
> Eyebags are worse.


both are kind of bad, unless you have deep set eyes. then circles make you look sort of brooding or mysterious


----------



## Boxingfan (Mar 27, 2022)

eye bags are caused by recessed infraorbital rims/ lack of under eye support. your under eyes bulge because there is no bone under it


----------



## Pei (Dec 23, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> eye bags are caused by recessed infraorbital rims/ lack of under eye support. your under eyes bulge because there is no bone under it


Barret has that???


----------



## Boxingfan (Dec 23, 2022)

Pei said:


> Barret has that???


are you retarded? The answer is so obvious and in plain sight for anyone with two braincels amd two eyeballs so im not gonna bother answering this. If you have to ask this its over for you


----------



## Pei (Dec 23, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> are you retarded? The answer is so obvious and in plain sight for anyone with two braincels amd two eyeballs so im not gonna bother answering this. If you have to ask this its over for you


Shut the fuck up, it’s just unbelievable that someone with his level of bone development would have that issue.


----------



## Boxingfan (Dec 23, 2022)

Pei said:


> Shut the fuck up, it’s just unbelievable that someone with his level of bone development would have that issue.


He dosnt have eyebags its Aegyo sal


----------

